# Crowell was a cancer anyway...............



## Sugar HillDawg (Jun 29, 2012)

Not trying to minimize the impact but I knew when he showed up CMR on the sideline on national tv (I forgot the game) that his days were numbered.He never was on the bus.


----------



## TomC (Jun 29, 2012)

LOVE THAT AVATAR......Gilmour is GOD...the greatest to ever hold a guitar no doubt and speaking of I guess our boy Crowell was just a little to "comfortably numb" last night. Really sad the price he is going to pay. I hope he gets his life straight at some point before its to late and we read another headline.


----------



## rex upshaw (Jun 29, 2012)

Sugar HillDawg said:


> Not trying to minimize the impact but I knew when he showed up CMR on the sideline on national tv (I forgot the game) that his days were numbered.He never was on the bus.





From everything I had heard since the end of the season, his attitude had improved dramatically.  I even saw a piece on espn2 the other day, which was breaking down the top 20 teams.  They had Schlabach on there talking about that very issue.  It's sad that these kids continue to waste an amazing opportunity, even after watching all that have traveled the same path before them.  

Hopefully this doesn't ruin his life and he is able to learn from it and move forward.  Hopefully he doesn't follow the path of Clarett.


----------



## Big Andy (Jun 29, 2012)

What a waste..Glad he is gone


----------



## fish hawk (Jun 29, 2012)

rex upshaw said:


> From everything I had heard since the end of the season, his attitude had improved dramatically.  I even saw a piece on espn2 the other day, which was breaking down the top 20 teams.  They had Schlabach on there talking about that very issue.  It's sad that these kids continue to waste an amazing opportunity, even after watching all that have traveled the same path before them.
> 
> Hopefully this doesn't ruin his life and he is able to learn from it and move forward.  Hopefully he doesn't follow the path of Clarett.


Kids do make mistakes,I know i did when i was his age,just not to that degree.Hopefully he will learn from it and begin to grow up.Peer pressure and bad friends lead to bad things.


----------



## LanierSpots (Jun 29, 2012)

fish hawk said:


> kids do make mistakes,i know i did when i was his age,just not to that degree.hopefully he will learn from it and begin to grow up.peer pressure and bad friends lead to bad things.


----------



## emusmacker (Jun 29, 2012)

I made mistakes too. But if my punishment was severe enough I didn't make the same mistake.  I never went graduated from college, but even I'm smart enough to know that doping is wrong and especially toting a gun with no serial number.  I figure college folks were supposed to be smarter.


----------



## fish hawk (Jun 30, 2012)

LanierSpots said:


>



Good thing for you Auburn's kids are model citizens.Right?You'll be squarely in my crosshairs when Auburn starts loosing games this season.Gonna be a fun year.


----------



## westcobbdog (Jun 30, 2012)

all the dog nations attention should turn back to our program/ players and away from this pathetic loser.


----------



## emusmacker (Jun 30, 2012)

westcobbdog said:


> all the dog nations attention should turn back to our program/ players and away from this pathetic loser.



Good point, but it's hard to do when you know that in a couple weeks we will be hearing some more bad news.


----------



## GAGE (Jun 30, 2012)

westcobbdog said:


> all the dog nations attention should turn back to our program/ players and away from this pathetic loser.



Excellent point!


----------



## westcobbdog (Jun 30, 2012)

emusmacker said:


> Good point, but it's hard to do when you know that in a couple weeks we will be hearing some more bad news.



True dat but hope not, heard IC had more than one babysitter watching over him. Someone will step up, maybe Ken Malcombe. Plus, who needs a year of red shirting running backs!


----------



## emusmacker (Jun 30, 2012)

UGA needs em, never know when one may screw up. Gotta have several fill ins.


----------



## Sugar HillDawg (Jun 30, 2012)

What the REAL worry is the o-line guys.How did Kenarious Gates turn into an SEC tackle? The other one in all likelihood will be a Frosh. Don't worry about the RB's guys.


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 30, 2012)

Sugar HillDawg said:


> What the REAL worry is the o-line guys.How did Kenarious Gates turn into an SEC tackle? The other one in all likelihood will be a Frosh. Don't worry about the RB's guys.



Agree. Samuel can pass protect, and I think Malcombe can too. Malcomb has come a long long way the last two year. We know he can finish a run. Marshall will give depth but I look for Samuel, and Malcombe to in there to protect when it counts. We have Gurley too...... But the O line is the biggest ?


----------



## MudDucker (Jul 1, 2012)

fish hawk said:


> Kids do make mistakes,I know i did when i was his age,just not to that degree.Hopefully he will learn from it and begin to grow up.Peer pressure and bad friends lead to bad things.



I highly suspect that the reason he is gone is more related to him having been the bad friend and applying bad peer pressure to the younger team members in his car.

The gun might be explainable, but being a bad influence on others is not.


----------



## fish hawk (Jul 1, 2012)

MudDucker said:


> I highly suspect that the reason he is gone is more related to him having been the bad friend and applying bad peer pressure to the younger team members in his car.
> 
> The gun might be explainable, but being a bad influence on others is not.



I really just hate to see a young kid throw his life away,I'm not defending his actions.I'm sure he handcuffed the other three and made them come along for the ride......People now-a-days seem to revel a little to much in others failures......I can only imagine how disappointed his Mom is!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 1, 2012)

fish hawk said:


> I really just hate to see a young kid throw his life away,I'm not defending his actions.I'm sure he handcuffed the other three and made them come along for the ride......People now-a-days seem to revel a little to much in others failures......I can only imagine how disappointed his Mom is!!!


I wouldnt bet the bank on that. The mentality of that culture is to blame. If the mommas and daddys would take their homes back in the getto they would also take their neighborhoods back.


----------



## irishleprechaun (Jul 1, 2012)

Out in Oklahoma and saw this news. Too bad, waste of talent. Guess the lattimore comparisons will end now. 

In other news my daughters IEA team took 5th place in the national western riding finals.


----------



## fish hawk (Jul 1, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> I wouldnt bet the bank on that.That would be one bet I'd be willing to take{suckers bet}.If you think for one minute his mom is reveling in his misguided judgement than I guess your not a parent yourself  The mentality of that culture is to blame.Can you please explain that culture and there mentality,because i have meet and know many kid's from "that culture"that are fine young men and women?or is this just a blanket statement If the mommas and daddys would take their homes back in the getto they would also take their neighborhoods back.


Does his mom live in the getto or is this just another blanket statement because of his culture???And please define your meaning of getto.
If you would like I could dig up all the kids that have gotten into trouble over Mark Richts reign....The coaching staff has to take "some" responsibility in this also!!! I dont see Sabens boys and some other schools boy's running around getting into all this trouble.


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 1, 2012)

fish hawk said:


> Does his mom live in the getto or is this just another blanket statement because of his culture???And please define your meaning of getto.
> If you would like I could dig up all the kids that have gotten into trouble over Mark Richts reign....The coaching staff has to take "some" responsibility in this also!!! I dont see Sabens boys and some other schools boy's running around getting into all this trouble.



I got one word for ya Carver. Research Carver HS and you'll see that it's not a bunch of wanna be's. Like I have told one or two more. It was between Bama and UGA for Crowell, we got him. I think Bama was the lucky one. There is way more to thiss than CMR and his staff. They only carry part of the blame. Damon Evans is a prime example of what the culture was in Athen prior to him geting a DUI and haveing panties in his lap. The rest of the blame goes to the parents. Crowell was driving his MOMMAS car si if the gun wasnt his it was hers. They are thugs, their mommas are thugs, their daddys are thugs their aunts, uncles cousins and their friends at schools their neighbors. Your kids are direct reflection of you. So when they get caught taking the neighbors skate board at age 7 you whoop his tail and let him know next time will be worse. It starts at home not in college. You can think all you want that Saban doesnt have issues just like UGa, and if you do you are dead wrong. They go after the same kids. Saban ship is tight, but it is also hush hush. What happens in the program stays in the program...... What we hear is what we read.


----------



## fish hawk (Jul 1, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> I got one word for ya Carver. Research Carver HS and you'll see that it's not a bunch of wanna be's.



I dont have to research Carver High School,i can take you straight to it.If you notice I live in Harris county which is about 20 miles north from the doorsteps of Carver High....A lot of kids that attend school there ,there parents serve in the Army at Ft Benning and go off to war and fight for yours and my freedoms.So I guess another blanket statement by you.Good job!!!!


----------



## emusmacker (Jul 1, 2012)

Fish Hawk, are you saying that the parents aren't to blame for their kids being thugs?

Most of these thuggish ways weren't just picked up in college. It was picked up while they were at school and at HOME with mama and daddy.  Trying to deny it is just as bad as you saying Celuse is using a blanket staement.


----------



## fish hawk (Jul 1, 2012)

emusmacker said:


> Fish Hawk, are you saying that the parents aren't to blame for their kids being thugs?
> 
> Most of these thuggish ways weren't just picked up in college. It was picked up while they were at school and at HOME with mama and daddy.  Trying to deny it is just as bad as you saying Celuse is using a blanket staement.



I'm saying i've seen kids do bad things and make bad decisions that have come from some of the best and most loving households there are......Another word for it is rebellion.They were raised right,taught right,loved,disciplined when needed and also taken to church every time the doors were opened but still chose the wrong path.......Peer pressure is a killer and can turn some of the best children into some of the worst,no matter how good you try to raise them.To make the assertion that his momma aint sad because of the decisions and trouble Crowell has made is just plane ludicrous.......I coached little league and baberuth baseball for years and coached kids from all walks of life,backgrounds,nationalities and as browncluse puts it "cultures" and have found that some of the kids that were from some of these so called different cultures to be some of the most polite and hard working kids i coached and found that the kids from the richest parents thats had everything giving to them on a silver platter to be some of the most rude,obnoxious,sniveling,crybaby brats and also there parents{how dare you make my kid sit the bench}......So yea Im saying his statements are blanket statements and also judgmental.And I'm also speaking as a father of 3.A 24 yr old ,a 19 year old and a 6 year old.


----------



## Kawaliga (Jul 1, 2012)

You can spin it any way you want to, and say it isn't the culture they were raised in, but the trite phrase "It is what it is" applies. Monkey see, monkey do. If daddy isn't there to be a role model, and "Mama don't care", he's most likely gonna' be trouble.


----------



## fish hawk (Jul 1, 2012)

Ive heard the phrase "Haters gonna hate"So yall just keep on hating!!!And judging.all i said in my first post was i hated to see a young man throw away his life like he has and now it been twisted and turned into a cultural thing......Like i said haters gonna hate!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 1, 2012)

fish hawk said:


> I dont have to research Carver High School,i can take you straight to it.If you notice I live in Harris county which is about 20 miles north from the doorsteps of Carver High....A lot of kids that attend school there ,there parents serve in the Army at Ft Benning and go off to war and fight for yours and my freedoms.So I guess another blanket statement by you.Good job!!!!



I may not live down there but have been there many times. I have also watched them play on tv. So you trying to say its full of soccer moms is just plain dumb. I find it difficult to think your post have merit after you trying to say that Carver aint all that bad......... The only blanket statement is everything you've posted on this subject. Seriously keep posting your doing awesome.


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 1, 2012)

fish hawk said:


> I'm saying i've seen kids do bad things and make bad decisions that have come from some of the best and most loving households there are......Another word for it is rebellion.They were raised right,taught right,loved,disciplined when needed and also taken to church every time the doors were opened but still chose the wrong path.......Peer pressure is a killer and can turn some of the best children into some of the worst,no matter how good you try to raise them.To make the assertion that his momma aint sad because of the decisions and trouble Crowell has made is just plane ludicrous.......I coached little league and baberuth baseball for years and coached kids from all walks of life,backgrounds,nationalities and as browncluse puts it "cultures" and have found that some of the kids that were from some of these so called different cultures to be some of the most polite and hard working kids i coached and found that the kids from the richest parents thats had everything giving to them on a silver platter to be some of the most rude,obnoxious,sniveling,crybaby brats and also there parents{how dare you make my kid sit the bench}......So yea Im saying his statements are blanket statements and also judgmental.And I'm also speaking as a father of 3.A 24 yr old ,a 19 year old and a 6 year old.


I have coached ball for a long time myself. I was also the coach that picked them up for practice, took them home from practice, took them to the games, took them home from games and to the end of the season party's. I also work in the gettos of Dekalb,, Atlanta, and clayon countys just about everyday. So you trying to convince me other wise will never work. I can also tell you this. I dread the summer and all holiday breaks because it's 100 times worse trying to work or just drive through their neighborhoods. Oh by the way it's their CULTURE! Those kids or parents in their culture that want different are the minority not the majority..... Keep trying though.


----------



## bigsix (Jul 1, 2012)

I knew he would never make it 4 years. My daughter had a class with him spring semester and he gave a speech on how pot is better than beer and should be legal.


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 1, 2012)

bigsix said:


> I knew he would never make it 4 years. My daughter had a class with him spring semester and he gave a speech on how pot is better than beer and should be legal.



Just remember its peer pressure not the culture he was raised in........


----------



## vowell462 (Jul 2, 2012)

I never liked Crowell. I thought he was a thug, and it probably does come with the culture. Carver isnt exactly known for over achievers in academics. It is known in the Columbus area for being a very rough place. 
However, what concerns me more is the actual charges. I dont agree with a kid getting a felony because there was a firearm in his mommas car. Altered serial numbers or not. Where do you draw the line with that law? If I get a local guy to dip my shotgun in camoflauge, and during the filming process he adds too much applicant, and the serial number isnt all the way legible, then its altered. Therfore, I take the chance of some high school droput sherriff to arrest me with authority on my way to the woods turkey hunting at 5:30 am. Way too much power for uniformed officers to have.
Crowell is a punk. An undecent young man that never understood he was given an opportunity that some dream of, a free ride to higher education. I can only hope that he finally learned his lesson and makes the best of it. Hes a heckuva athlete. So Hopefully he will show up again. As for UGA, they should have canned him last year. With that said, Roll Tide.


----------



## rex upshaw (Jul 2, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> Agree. Samuel can pass protect, and I think Malcombe can too. Malcomb has come a long long way the last two year. We know he can finish a run. Marshall will give depth but I look for Samuel, and Malcombe to in there to protect when it counts. We have Gurley too...... But the O line is the biggest ?



I hate that Samuel never found a position to settle in at.  Although I agree that he can pass protect, I'd rather see him stay at fb.  KM came in early enough that I'm hoping that he will be able to handle the pass blocking. 

We need someone in the backfield that not only can pick up the blitz, but will also not show our hand.


----------



## emusmacker (Jul 2, 2012)

vowell462 said:


> I never liked Crowell. I thought he was a thug, and it probably does come with the culture. Carver isnt exactly known for over achievers in academics. It is known in the Columbus area for being a very rough place.
> However, what concerns me more is the actual charges. I dont agree with a kid getting a felony because there was a firearm in his mommas car. Altered serial numbers or not. Where do you draw the line with that law? If I get a local guy to dip my shotgun in camoflauge, and during the filming process he adds too much applicant, and the serial number isnt all the way legible, then its altered. Therfore, I take the chance of some high school droput sherriff to arrest me with authority on my way to the woods turkey hunting at 5:30 am. Way too much power for uniformed officers to have.
> Crowell is a punk. An undecent young man that never understood he was given an opportunity that some dream of, a free ride to higher education. I can only hope that he finally learned his lesson and makes the best of it. Hes a heckuva athlete. So Hopefully he will show up again. As for UGA, they should have canned him last year. With that said, Roll Tide.



Well if you had already been in trouble for smoking pot, and had the smell of pot on you, I would think that that would be reason enough to make them charge you.  You seriously don't think he knew that gun was there and that it didn't have a serial number.

And in your case, the paint can be scraped off without removing the numbers. THE NUMBERS were gone, not the finish. trust me, I've painted guns and scraped paint off the serial numbers, it ain't to do. But it is a lil harder to remove the numbers.


----------



## vowell462 (Jul 3, 2012)

emusmacker said:


> Well if you had already been in trouble for smoking pot, and had the smell of pot on you, I would think that that would be reason enough to make them charge you.  You seriously don't think he knew that gun was there and that it didn't have a serial number.
> 
> And in your case, the paint can be scraped off without removing the numbers. THE NUMBERS were gone, not the finish. trust me, I've painted guns and scraped paint off the serial numbers, it ain't to do. But it is a lil harder to remove the numbers.



No. Im not saying that at all. I just dont think what happened from what we know was FELONY worth.He should have been detained, questioned, and kicked out of UGA. I  think that just about anything can "alter" a serial number. Just depends on the specifics. Misdemeanor, yea. Felony, no. From what I read, nothing said the numbers were gone. It said " altered" on every news page I read. My point is, when is it altered? Thats right, its up to the uniformed officer to make that decision. Which I disagree with.


----------



## fish hawk (Jul 3, 2012)

emusmacker said:


> Well if you had already been in trouble for smoking pot, and had the smell of pot on you, I would think that that would be reason enough to make them charge you.



I dont think you can be charged for smelling like potI think they actually have to find some.Duh!!!


----------



## MudDucker (Jul 3, 2012)

fish hawk said:


> I really just hate to see a young kid throw his life away,I'm not defending his actions.I'm sure he handcuffed the other three and made them come along for the ride......People now-a-days seem to revel a little to much in others failures......I can only imagine how disappointed his Mom is!!!



You and me both hate to see this.  So many attack these kids and seem to forget that they are people, not just some jock for their entertainment.  I think Mark did everything he knew to do, but it didn't sink in.  He violated Mark's trust by doing this while Mark was out of town on vacation and he took three other younger players with him. I think his mother pushed him to Georgia hoping that Mark and the other coaches could give him role models of what good men are about.  It is just a crying shame!


----------



## LanierSpots (Jul 3, 2012)

fish hawk said:


> You'll be squarely in my crosshairs when Auburn starts loosing games this season.




Which is exactly the reason for the emoticon.   If that would not have been a Georgia player, your response would have been totally different.

Why some of you just can't be honest is beyond me.

Spades are spades..  No matter where they land.


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 3, 2012)

LanierSpots said:


> Which is exactly the reason for the emoticon.   If that would not have been a Georgia player, your response would have been totally different.
> 
> Why some of you just can't be honest is beyond me.
> 
> Spades are spades..  No matter where they land.


We are homers.............. Duh.....


----------



## emusmacker (Jul 3, 2012)

fish hawk said:


> I dont think you can be charged for smelling like potI think they actually have to find some.Duh!!!



Yea that's true, they can't charge you for "smelling" like pot, but they can sure have probable cause to search you then charge you for any other law broken.   Duh.


----------



## emusmacker (Jul 3, 2012)

vowell462 said:


> No. Im not saying that at all. I just dont think what happened from what we know was FELONY worth.He should have been detained, questioned, and kicked out of UGA. I  think that just about anything can "alter" a serial number. Just depends on the specifics. Misdemeanor, yea. Felony, no. From what I read, nothing said the numbers were gone. It said " altered" on every news page I read. My point is, when is it altered? Thats right, its up to the uniformed officer to make that decision. Which I disagree with.



It's a felony for anyone to have a gun with missing or altered serial numbers. Yes it's a judemental call that's made by a LAW officer.   Hev had a gun and I'm assuming under the age of 21, not registered, and altered serial number..  Regardless of whether or not it's a felony or not, he was still an idiot and got what he deserves.


----------



## emusmacker (Jul 3, 2012)

MudDucker said:


> You and me both hate to see this.  So many attack these kids and seem to forget that they are people, not just some jock for their entertainment.  I think Mark did everything he knew to do, but it didn't sink in.  He violated Mark's trust by doing this while Mark was out of town on vacation and he took three other younger players with him. I think his mother pushed him to Georgia hoping that Mark and the other coaches could give him role models of what good men are about.  It is just a crying shame!



Mud I hate to see thiss happen to anyone. But people are still capable of knowing better. I can't understand why so many folks are willing to give them a free pass because they are college students or "kids". In the justice system, kids are charged everyday, why is this any different. Should they be slapped on the wrist and told not to do it again?  Wonder how many times that's happened before. He got his slap on the wrist last yr after his weed incident.  An 18 yr old "kid" can vote and go off to war, but they can't make rational, law abiding decisions?  Please tell me you're joking.  

Way too m any folks make excuses for these kids. If a kid robs a store should he be punished?  Yes or no?


----------



## emusmacker (Jul 3, 2012)

MudDucker said:


> You and me both hate to see this.  So many attack these kids and seem to forget that they are people, not just some jock for their entertainment.  I think Mark did everything he knew to do, but it didn't sink in.  He violated Mark's trust by doing this while Mark was out of town on vacation and he took three other younger players with him. I think his mother pushed him to Georgia hoping that Mark and the other coaches could give him role models of what good men are about.  It is just a crying shame!



And if his mom sent him to one of the most renowned party schools for some good influence then she ain't that bright either. teachers and coaches aren't baby sitters, and ethics and morals and respect is first taught at home. 

Take that belt off and tear that tail up, then Mark wouldn't have to give em chance after chance after chance.


----------



## fish hawk (Jul 3, 2012)

LanierSpots said:


> Which is exactly the reason for the emoticon.   If that would not have been a Georgia player, your response would have been totally different.
> 
> Why some of you just can't be honest is beyond me.
> 
> Spades are spades..  No matter where they land.


You know we have a special relationship.dont you?


emusmacker said:


> Yea that's true, they can't charge you for "smelling" like pot, but they can sure have probable cause to search you then charge you for any other law broken.   Duh.






emusmacker said:


> Mud I hate to see thiss happen to anyone. But people are still capable of knowing better. I can't understand why so many folks are willing to give them a free pass because they are college students or "kids". In the justice system, kids are charged everyday, why is this any different. Should they be slapped on the wrist and told not to do it again?  Wonder how many times that's happened before. He got his slap on the wrist last yr after his weed incident.  An 18 yr old "kid" can vote and go off to war, but they can't make rational, law abiding decisions?  Please tell me you're joking.
> 
> Way too m any folks make excuses for these kids. If a kid robs a store should he be punished?  Yes or no?


Do the crime do the time,but to my knowledge this is the first trouble with the law he's been in.......Yea he had  the pot thing,but I wonder how much cannabis is consumed by collage students,not sayin it's right just sayin.


----------



## fish hawk (Jul 3, 2012)

bigsix said:


> I knew he would never make it 4 years. My daughter had a class with him spring semester and he gave a speech on how pot is better than beer and should be legal.



You know he might actually be right......Im not a pot smoker but if i had my druthers I'd rather ride in a car with someone thats consumed the cheeba than someone thats drunk.


----------



## fish hawk (Jul 3, 2012)

MudDucker said:


> You and me both hate to see this.  So many attack these kids and seem to forget that they are people, not just some jock for their entertainment.  I think Mark did everything he knew to do, but it didn't sink in.  He violated Mark's trust by doing this while Mark was out of town on vacation and he took three other younger players with him. I think his mother pushed him to Georgia hoping that Mark and the other coaches could give him role models of what good men are about.  It is just a crying shame!



True!!!


----------



## fish hawk (Jul 3, 2012)

and please everyone dont forget how many starters for Georgia are of Crowells culture.......A heap.If I remember correctly the whole starting D was!!!Oh hold on ,except Drew Butler.


----------



## emusmacker (Jul 3, 2012)

fish Hawk, you can rant and rave about your whole "culture" agenda. 

Ever notice when you see athletes in the news for crimes or stupidity that most of those are from a certain "culture". you can deny it and say tyhat you've seen kids from good communities and rich parents mess up, and you'd be true, but do a little google search at the "culture" and background of most of those strudent athletes and then get back with me.  They all face the same peer pressures, wonder why they ALL don't cave in and do stupid things.


----------



## emusmacker (Jul 3, 2012)

fish hawk said:


> You know we have a special relationship.dont you?
> 
> 
> 
> Do the crime do the time,but to my knowledge this is the first trouble with the law he's been in.......Yea he had  the pot thing,but I wonder how much cannabis is consumed by collage students,not sayin it's right just sayin.



Yep, he wasn't charged with a crime for the weed incident, but if a cop knows about it, and the smell of weed is emanating from the vehicle the person is driving then YES he has to search for PROBABLE cause.  Is it that hard to really comprehend. He's a thug, was then and is now.


----------



## fish hawk (Jul 3, 2012)

emusmacker said:


> Yep, he wasn't charged with a crime for the weed incident, but if a cop knows about it, and the smell of weed is emanating from the vehicle the person is driving then YES he has to search for PROBABLE cause.  Is it that hard to really comprehend. He's a thug, was then and is now.



Not hard to understand.I just think we have different views on what a thug really is.


----------



## emusmacker (Jul 3, 2012)

fish hawk said:


> Not hard to understand.I just think we have different views on what a thug really is.



Sounds like it.   If a person has disciplinary probs, can't follow instructions and can't learn lessons from getting in trouble then that person is a thug.  

What is your opinion of a thug?


----------



## fish hawk (Jul 3, 2012)

emusmacker said:


> Sounds like it.   If a person has disciplinary probs, can't follow instructions and can't learn lessons from getting in trouble then that person is a thug.
> 
> What is your opinion of a thug?



Guess you dont really know what a thug is then!!!


----------



## fish hawk (Jul 3, 2012)

Thug definition:a cruel or vicious ruffian, robber, or murderer.
vi·cious
â€‚ â€‚[vish-uhs] 
adjective
1.
addicted to or characterized by vice;  grossly immoral; depraved; profligate: a vicious life.
2.
given or readily disposed to evil: a vicious criminal.
3.
reprehensible; blameworthy; wrong: a vicious deception.
4.
spiteful; malicious: 
5.
unpleasantly severe


----------



## emusmacker (Jul 3, 2012)

I think he's has the potential to be a thug. You can spin it however you want. I'm not gonna wait till he robs a person while high on weed, with a handgun that has an altered serial number before I say he's a thug..

He's a whole lot closer to being a thug than not. You agree with that?  Oh wait you will say his peers pushed him into it, am I right?


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 3, 2012)

Emu just quit feeding him. He will never get it........... Remember he said Carver was a great school in a great neighborhood...


----------



## fish hawk (Jul 3, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> .  Remember he said Carver was a great school in a great neighborhood...



Yea,right.......Show me where.It helps to brush up b-4 you quote someone!!!Patiently Waiting.


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 3, 2012)

fish hawk said:


> I dont have to research Carver High School,i can take you straight to it.If you notice I live in Harris county which is about 20 miles north from the doorsteps of Carver High....A lot of kids that attend school there ,there parents serve in the Army at Ft Benning and go off to war and fight for yours and my freedoms.So I guess another blanket statement by you.Good job!!!!


Is this good enough for you? If its full of military kids it's got to be a great school...........


----------



## fish hawk (Jul 3, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> Is this good enough for you? If its full of military kids it's got to be a great school...........



I can tell your reading comprehension is not very good or you just like to make up things and put words in others mouth.....So now your saying i said that because theres a lot of  military kids in the school and that alone makes it a great school,give me a break ??????????Columbus is a military community sorry, and i have the utmost respect for our men and women in uniform no matter which school there kids attend.....nice try but no banana, heres one for you though, he's a dancin banana Look at him go!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 3, 2012)

fish hawk said:


> I can tell your reading comprehension is not very good or you just like to make up things and put words in others mouth.....So now your saying i said that because theres a lot of  military kids in the school and that alone makes it a great school,give me a break ??????????Columbus is a military community sorry, and i have the utmost respect for our men and women in uniform no matter which school there kids attend.....nice try but no banana, heres one for you though, he's a dancin banana Look at him go!!!


And you said I made a blanket statement You tried to make Carver look like a ggod school so I guess you won......... I respect the soldiers more than anyone, but if their kids go there i feel bad for them. Keep posting your doing a great job of pleading your case.......


----------



## fish hawk (Jul 3, 2012)

emusmacker said:


> I think he's has the potential to be a thug. You can spin it however you want. I'm not gonna wait till he robs a person while high on weed, with a handgun that has an altered serial number before I say he's a thug..
> 
> He's a whole lot closer to being a thug than not. You agree with that?  Oh wait you will say his peers pushed him into it, am I right?



He hasn't killed anyone or robbed anyone,that I've heard about........He did smoke some weed though,you got me there. and yes he'll get a day in court,but the judge will lay down the judgement,not you!!!


----------



## riprap (Jul 3, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> And you said I made a blanket statement You tried to make Carver look like a ggod school so I guess you won......... I respect the soldiers more than anyone, but if their kids go there i feel bad for them. Keep posting your doing a great job of pleading your case.......



My wife is an Army brat and I have to straigten her out every now and then.


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 3, 2012)

riprap said:


> My wife is an Army brat and I have to straigten her out every now and then.



Is it peer pressure or was it the culture she was raised in?


----------



## emusmacker (Jul 3, 2012)

fish hawk said:


> He hasn't killed anyone or robbed anyone,that I've heard about........He did smoke some weed though,you got me there. and yes he'll get a day in court,but the judge will lay down the judgement,not you!!!



Exactly, if he kills someone or robs them then I'll call him a criminal. Until then he's a T H U G.  And I'm not judging him in a court of law.   

Let me ask you fish hawk, if you see a guy shoot another guy, would you say he murdered that guy?  If so wouldn't you be judging him?


----------



## emusmacker (Jul 3, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> Emu just quit feeding him. He will never get it........... Remember he said Carver was a great school in a great neighborhood...



Yea I forgot celuse, he has coached kids like that.   My bad, guess I just go by what I see here in my little town.  You know the dreds, pants half way down, throwing gangsta signs, and flashing guns under age and the best of all, smoking weed. But it's the peer pressure that makes em do it. The environment they are raised in has no bearing on their decisions to be thugs.  My bad man what was I thinking.


----------



## emusmacker (Jul 3, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> Emu just quit feeding him. He will never get it........... Remember he said Carver was a great school in a great neighborhood...



Yea I forgot celuse, he has coached kids like that.   My bad, guess I just go by what I see here in my little town.  You know the dreds, pants half way down, throwing gangsta signs, and flashing guns under age and the best of all, smoking weed. But it's the peer pressure that makes em do it. The environment they are raised in has no bearing on their decisions to be thugs.  My bad man what was I thinking.


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 3, 2012)

emusmacker said:


> Yea I forgot celuse, he has coached kids like that.   My bad, guess I just go by what I see here in my little town.  You know the dreds, pants half way down, throwing gangsta signs, and flashing guns under age and the best of all, smoking weed. But it's the peer pressure that makes em do it. The environment they are raised in has no bearing on their decisions to be thugs.  My bad man what was I thinking.


I know I feel so bad for being wrong....


----------



## vowell462 (Jul 4, 2012)

emusmacker said:


> It's a felony for anyone to have a gun with missing or altered serial numbers. Yes it's a judemental call that's made by a LAW officer.   Hev had a gun and I'm assuming under the age of 21, not registered, and altered serial number..  Regardless of whether or not it's a felony or not, he was still an idiot and got what he deserves.



I will agree with you. Hes an idiot. He should be punished. Im just a explosive gun advocate, ill admit. I dont believe possession of a firearm should be a felony. Anywho, I read this morning where he has hired a high priced attorney out of Atlanta. One whos helped with his kind before, rappers and athletes. We will see him on the field again. Somebody will grab him.


----------



## emusmacker (Jul 4, 2012)

vowell462 said:


> I will agree with you. Hes an idiot. He should be punished. Im just a explosive gun advocate, ill admit. I dont believe possession of a firearm should be a felony. Anywho, I read this morning where he has hired a high priced attorney out of Atlanta. One whos helped with his kind before, rappers and athletes. We will see him on the field again. Somebody will grab him.



I'm not anti gun either, but I do think it should be a crime for criminals to carry guns.   I also agree that carrying a gun shouldn't automatically be a felony. But you know as well as I do, that 99% of the guns that have missing or altered serial numbers have them that way for a reason and it ain't cause it's the new fad.


----------



## sbrown (Jul 5, 2012)

CMR is a respected coach and likeable guy but anyone who thinks they are sending their kid to a school to be taught morals or right and wrong from a coach or his staff is just fooling themselves. Its not their job and that should have already been done years before they got to college. Speaking of IC's momma...she was just on Maury Povich show and she did seem very sad....they gave her the news that she was indeed the momma...... sorry,couldn't resist.


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 5, 2012)

sbrown said:


> CMR is a respected coach and likeable guy but anyone who thinks they are sending their kid to a school to be taught morals or right and wrong from a coach or his staff is just fooling themselves. Its not their job and that should have already been done years before they got to college. Speaking of IC's momma...she was just on Maury Povich show and she did seem very sad....they gave her the news that she was indeed the momma...... sorry,couldn't resist.


----------



## TomC (Jul 5, 2012)

Did you fear your daddy’s belt or hickory switch?  Saban’s created that same “fear” over at Bama. Keeps a lot of them would be Bama thugs out of trouble I suspect. Or at least minimizes the off field incidents.  No such “fear” in Athens amongst our thugs!


----------



## MudDucker (Jul 5, 2012)

TomC said:


> Did you fear your daddy’s belt or hickory switch?  Saban’s created that same “fear” over at Bama. Keeps a lot of them would be Bama thugs out of trouble I suspect. Or at least minimizes the off field incidents.  No such “fear” in Athens amongst our thugs!



The only fear in Tuscaloosa is the fear the popo feel if they even think about messing with a football player.


----------



## emusmacker (Jul 5, 2012)

MudDucker said:


> The only fear in Tuscaloosa is the fear the popo feel if they even think about messing with a football player.



Why do always defend these guys on here.  You never seem to admit they are punks and mess up. You always make excuses for em, What's up with that man?


----------



## fish hawk (Jul 5, 2012)

emusmacker said:


> Why do always defend these guys on here.  You never seem to admit they are punks and mess up. You always make excuses for em, What's up with that man?



So if you mess up,make a mistake then your a punk?I'm glad to know your perfect,there's something to be said about being in the company of perfection!!!Nice choice of words,must be a hoot being you!!!


----------



## Bitteroot (Jul 5, 2012)

I cannot excuse many of the things these kids have done on many NCAA teams especially UGA..... I would give a pass to the carry thingy IF the serial number hadn't been altered...but I can assure you that at 19 or so years of age I was a full fledged IDIOT!!! Many would say I haven't changed much, but the difference between these kids and many of us is they got caught. If they accept personal responsibity for their actions I applaud them and hope they change.  If they can't I've got little use for them.  Personal responsibility however does not meam a free pass and business as usual. You may not ever get to play again... to bad.. thats life. You made the choise as an adult.....play stupid games.. win stupid prizes.....glad he's gone, but I hope he doesn't have a melt down over it. If it had been any of you on here and did the same thing, would you not at least try to play somewhere else? I'm certain I would!  But I'm equally certain that my nose would be clean from now on too.  That's the part that seperates humans from the stuff at the bottom of a sun baked mayonaise jar......


----------



## fish hawk (Jul 5, 2012)

Bitteroot said:


> I cannot excuse many of the things these kids have done on many NCAA teams especially UGA..... I would give a pass to the carry thingy IF the serial number hadn't been altered...but I can assure you that at 19 or so years of age I was a full fledged IDIOT!!! Many would say I haven't changed much, but the difference between these kids and many of us is they got caught. If they accept personal responsibity for their actions I applaud them and hope they change.  If they can't I've got little use for them.  Personal responsibility however does not meam a free pass and business as usual. You may not ever get to play again... to bad.. thats life. You made the choise as an adult.....play stupid games.. win stupid prizes.....glad he's gone, but I hope he doesn't have a melt down over it. If it had been any of you on here and did the same thing, would you not at least try to play somewhere else? I'm certain I would!  But I'm equally certain that my nose would be clean from now on too.  That's the part that seperates humans from the stuff at the bottom of a sun baked mayonaise jar......



Great post bitterroot!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 5, 2012)

fish hawk said:


> So if you mess up,make a mistake then your a punk?I'm glad to know your perfect,there's something to be said about being in the company of perfection!!!Nice choice of words,must be a hoot being you!!!


Another fine post! I guess I'll help you again because again your wrong. Here's how you become a punk. When you continue to make dumb decisions that involve the said person to break rules, or laws. Crowell the said person here didnt just make one or two or three he cominued to break the rules that he himself said he would adhere to by signing his papers when he bacame a dawg.  I hope that helps........


----------



## fish hawk (Jul 5, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> Another fine post! I guess I'll help you again because again your wrong. Here's how you become a punk. When you continue to make dumb decisions that involve the said person to break rules, or laws. Crowell the said person here didnt just make one or two or three he cominued to break the rules that he himself said he would adhere to by signing his papers when he bacame a dawg.  I hope that helps........



Are you his spokesmodel or something???Or his wife!!!


----------



## emusmacker (Jul 5, 2012)

fish hawk said:


> So if you mess up,make a mistake then your a punk?I'm glad to know your perfect,there's something to be said about being in the company of perfection!!!Nice choice of words,must be a hoot being you!!!



Nope Fishy, not perfect, but I do have sense enough to know that ANYONE who continues to "mess" up and disregard rules and laws is a punk and a thug and a criminal.  I made mistakes, I paid for em. No one was there to hold my hand and I didn't have any "Dr Phils" to tell me "it's ok, we know you're a high school graduate that should know better but we all mess up, now don't try and mess up again, cause then I'll have call you back in my office and have this lil talk with you again".  

Let me ask you this just hypothetically, remember, I said hypothetically.  Just say that a college running back was out partying and messed up and smoked a lil weed. On the way back to the dorm, he messed up and ran over a kid, do you think he should go to jail?  Hypothetically speaking, say the kid will never walk again, does the good ole peer pressured college rb that made a mistake for the 3rd time get a free pass?  Will you so easily defend him then?  Seriously answer my question.  

One more question, are you an animal activist?  Do you believe in whipping kids?


----------



## emusmacker (Jul 5, 2012)

Bitteroot said:


> I cannot excuse many of the things these kids have done on many NCAA teams especially UGA..... I would give a pass to the carry thingy IF the serial number hadn't been altered...but I can assure you that at 19 or so years of age I was a full fledged IDIOT!!! Many would say I haven't changed much, but the difference between these kids and many of us is they got caught. If they accept personal responsibity for their actions I applaud them and hope they change.  If they can't I've got little use for them.  Personal responsibility however does not meam a free pass and business as usual. You may not ever get to play again... to bad.. thats life. You made the choise as an adult.....play stupid games.. win stupid prizes.....glad he's gone, but I hope he doesn't have a melt down over it. If it had been any of you on here and did the same thing, would you not at least try to play somewhere else? I'm certain I would!  But I'm equally certain that my nose would be clean from now on too.  That's the part that seperates humans from the stuff at the bottom of a sun baked mayonaise jar......



Well said, I hope he gets his life straightened out, but I also think he should be punished for his "mess up". UGA don't need him. We've had enough thugs and punks already.


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 5, 2012)

fish hawk said:


> Are you his spokesmodel or something???Or his wife!!!



Nope just dont make ignorant assumptions........


----------



## fish hawk (Jul 5, 2012)

emusmacker said:


> Nope Fishy, not perfect, but I do have sense enough to know that ANYONE who continues to "mess" up and disregard rules and laws is a punk and a thug and a criminal.  I made mistakes, I paid for em. No one was there to hold my hand and I didn't have any "Dr Phils" to tell me "it's ok, we know you're a high school graduate that should know better but we all mess up, now don't try and mess up again, cause then I'll have call you back in my office and have this lil talk with you again".
> 
> Let me ask you this just hypothetically, remember, I said hypothetically.  Just say that a college running back was out partying and messed up and smoked a lil weed. On the way back to the dorm, he messed up and ran over a kid, do you think he should go to jail?  Hypothetically speaking, say the kid will never walk again, does the good ole peer pressured college rb that made a mistake for the 3rd time get a free pass?  Will you so easily defend him then?  Seriously answer my question. You shouldn't speak hypothetically,it's off topic.Crowell hasn't ran over anyone
> 
> One more question, are you an animal activist?According to the deer sausage i ate last night,No  Do you believe in whipping kids?Yes, but only my own


Now a question for you.Do you have younguns of your own?if so how old?


----------



## fish hawk (Jul 5, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> Nope just dont make ignorant assumptions........



Could have fooled me because it seems you two are pretty tight......


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 5, 2012)

fish hawk said:


> Could have fooled me because it seems you two are pretty tight......



Keep trying...... I would be willing to bet that you would argue with a tree. But that would be an ASSUMPTION assuming something which is ignoroant so I will just guess. Did I get it right?


----------



## fish hawk (Jul 5, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> Keep trying...... I would be willing to bet that you would argue with a tree. But that would be an ASSUMPTION assuming something which is ignoroant so I will just guess. Did I get it right?



You misspelled ignorant.


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 5, 2012)

fish hawk said:


> You misspelled ignorant.



Thanks for the proof read  guess that all you have left in the tank...... I didnt the first time though........


----------



## emusmacker (Jul 5, 2012)

fish hawk said:


> Now a question for you.Do you have younguns of your own?if so how old?



Yep I have 2 sons a 10 yr old and a 4 month old.  Even my 10 yr old knows that having a gun with no serial number is ILLEGAL and he is only in 5th grade.  He also knows there are consequences for making mistakes.

I have no problem with teachers at school or Sunday school teachers or law enforcement disciplining my sons.  Too many folks turn their heads and we see the results.  

How many chances do you think Crowell deserves?

Do you agree with his punishment?

Do you also think that mistakes should have CONSEQUENCES?


----------



## emusmacker (Jul 5, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> Thanks for the proof read  guess that all you have left in the tank...... I didnt the first time though........



You forgot to put an apostrophe in the word didn't.  Dang Celuse.  You gotta be a great speller to post here.


----------



## birddog52 (Jul 6, 2012)

Here is the whole problem No discpline enforced by the coaching staff to much warm and Fuzzy stuff. If they want to look and act Like trash hit the road they shoudln,t be playing


----------



## Boudreaux (Jul 6, 2012)

Hey celuse, just tell him he's "doing a fine job" and move on!


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 6, 2012)

birddog52 said:


> Here is the whole problem No discpline enforced by the coaching staff to much warm and Fuzzy stuff. If they want to look and act Like trash hit the road they shoudln,t be playing


Exactly..... I just dont expect kids living in the getto all their life to come to college and become choir boys. Never going to happen unless you think like fish hawk. All you have to do is show one or two of their home boys the door for acting like idiots and those that want to have a better life will get it. Those that dont will get shown the door.


----------



## fish hawk (Jul 8, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> Exactly..... I just dont expect kids living in the getto all their life to come to college and become choir boys. Never going to happen unless you think like fish hawk. All you have to do is show one or two of their home boys the door for acting like idiots and those that want to have a better life will get it. Those that dont will get shown the door.


You really need to find a hobby.......The internet is not considered one.


----------



## fish hawk (Jul 8, 2012)

emusmacker said:


> Yep I have 2 sons a 10 yr old and a 4 month old.  Even my 10 yr old knows that having a gun with no serial number is ILLEGAL and he is only in 5th grade.  He also knows there are consequences for making mistakes.
> 
> I have no problem with teachers at school or Sunday school teachers or law enforcement disciplining my sons.  Too many folks turn their heads and we see the results.
> 
> ...


Sunday school teachers that spank????Thats a new one on me.Also, the police don't normally spank they have handcuffs,billyclubs and guns!!!You got a lot of years ahead of you when it comes to raising youngguns duck man,good luck!!!Things seem easy right now,but wait until they hit the teenage years.If you don't believe me about the peer pressure check back with me in six or seven years!!!


----------



## MudDucker (Jul 8, 2012)

emusmacker said:


> Why do always defend these guys on here.  You never seem to admit they are punks and mess up. You always make excuses for em, What's up with that man?



They are punks and they do mess up, but I still believe that some of these guys can be redeemed by folks like CMR, not by government programs or jail.

I have personally seen some remarkable turn arounds.  Go visit your local Boys & Girls Club and you too might see this too.

If we don't turn them around, their culture sure is not.

BTW, I support CMR for kickin' IC off of the team.  Not so much on the gun charges, but the fact that the idiot chose to infect young players.


----------



## MudDucker (Jul 8, 2012)

emusmacker said:


> Yep I have 2 sons a 10 yr old and a 4 month old.  Even my 10 yr old knows that having a gun with no serial number is ILLEGAL and he is only in 5th grade.  He also knows there are consequences for making mistakes.
> 
> I have no problem with teachers at school or Sunday school teachers or law enforcement disciplining my sons.  Too many folks turn their heads and we see the results.
> 
> ...



Ah snap ... boy, you ain't even at the testosterone period and you are a freaking expert.

You are making assumptions about the gun.  Its not his car and it has not been proven that it is his gun.  Get your head out of your rear!

Don't ask me if I hug trees, whip my dog and/or disclipline my children or I will have to find you, give you a tree to hang onto while I teach your dog and child to whip you.


----------



## MudDucker (Jul 8, 2012)

fish hawk said:


> Sunday school teachers that spank????Thats a new one on me.Also, the police don't normally spank they have handcuffs,billyclubs and guns!!!You got a lot of years ahead of you when it comes to raising youngguns duck man,good luck!!!Things seem easy right now,but wait until they hit the teenage years.If you don't believe me about the peer pressure check back with me in six or seven years!!!



I had a Sunday School teacher and a Choir Director as a kid that both believed in not sparing the rod!


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 8, 2012)

Boudreaux said:


> Hey celuse, just tell him he's "doing a fine job" and move on!


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 8, 2012)

fish hawk said:


> You really need to find a hobby.......The internet is not considered one.



Your advise means nothing. Afterall you think Crowell just has a peer pressure problem.........Thanks for stopping by.


----------



## fish hawk (Jul 8, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> Your advise means nothing. Afterall you think Crowell just has a peer pressure problem.........Thanks for stopping by.



Now a question to you Mr. Expert.Do you have kids and if so whats the ages???Just because you spend so much time on the internet doesn't make you an expert!!!


----------



## fish hawk (Jul 8, 2012)

Well,how bout it spiderman?


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 8, 2012)

fish hawk said:


> Now a question to you Mr. Expert.Do you have kids and if so whats the ages???Just because you spend so much time on the internet doesn't make you an expert!!!



I do have kids. Their ages are 13 and 11. That didn't help your argument did it? Your going to have to try another path to prove your point now. As I have told you it starts at home. From the cookie jar to a white lie. My kids watch and listen to everything I do. I have to set the example. I discipline my daughter different than my son because they are different. They still get their butts whooped when the punishment is so deserved. When we go out in public and they act up that's a reflection of me and my wife. When there not with me and mess up that's a reflection of me and wife. Most kids today have no raising. That's 99.9% of the problem! Like I said if the getto family's would take their homes back then their community's will come back too!


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 8, 2012)

fish hawk said:


> Well,how bout it spiderman?



I hear crickets...............................


----------



## fish hawk (Jul 8, 2012)

fish hawk said:


> Kids do make mistakes,I know i did when i was his age,just not to that degree.Hopefully he will learn from it and begin to grow up.Peer pressure and bad friends lead to bad things.





emusmacker said:


> I made mistakes too. But if my punishment was severe enough I didn't make the same mistake.  I never went graduated from college, but even I'm smart enough to know that doping is wrong and especially toting a gun with no serial number.  I figure college folks were supposed to be smarter.





fish hawk said:


> I really just hate to see a young kid throw his life away,I'm not defending his actions.I'm sure he handcuffed the other three and made them come along for the ride......People now-a-days seem to revel a little to much in others failures......I can only imagine how disappointed his Mom is!!!





brownceluse said:


> I wouldnt bet the bank on that. The mentality of that culture is to blame. If the mommas and daddys would take their homes back in the getto they would also take their neighborhoods back.





brownceluse said:


> I do have kids. Their ages are 13 and 11. That didn't help your argument did it? Your going to have to try another path to prove your point now. As I have told you it starts at home. From the cookie jar to a white lie. My kids watch and listen to everything I do. I have to set the example. I discipline my daughter different than my son because they are different. They still get their butts whooped when the punishment is so deserved. When we go out in public and they act up that's a reflection of me and my wife. When there not with me and mess up that's a reflection of me and wife. Most kids today have no raising. That's 99.9% of the problem! Like I said if the getto family's would take their homes back then their community's will come back too!



I was gonna go into a long post and give you some friendly parental advise,as i have a 19 yr old and a 24 yr old but it probably wouldn't do any good and just be followed up by snide remarks like  posted above,but i will offer you this little tidbit,there's a lot of difference in 11,12 and 13 year olds compared to 18,19 and 20 year olds,as you will learn and if you dont think that peer pressure can have more influence over them than you can then you better get a grip.It's not only there peers at 18,19 and 20 years old it's also older adults....I have raised my family by the ways and standards that have been established in the Bible and will continue to do so,have they been perfect little angles?No,but they know where me and there mom stand and what we expect.....all i said in my original post is posted above,basically that i hoped he learned from it and grew up and that peer pressure might have something to do with his bad decisions,sometimes they dont get it the first or second time,but hopefully they do......Then you and duck man start in flaming me like your some kind of experts,come to find out you've never raised teenagers or young adults so your not even the experts yall claim to be....then you blame it on his culture and his momma while all along you dont even know his momma or how he was raised,you get your opinions based on stereotypes.....Is there bad mommas and daddies in that culture?Yes, and in others also!!!!! what it boils down to is he broke the law and got caught and he will have to take responsibility for his poor judgment.Also I'd be willing to bet that the gun was giving to him by an older adult or one of his peers.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 8, 2012)

Was going to stay out of this but, Just got to say this. Yes peer pressure is one of the toughest things kids will ever face. This being said if they have to face it without any tools they don't have much of a chance. I raised two sons who are now grown. I did my best to arm them with the "tools" of a proper upbringing. Did they make some mistakes along the way? Yes! But they always told me that they did not want to embarass me or their mom. Just saying peer pressure without a stable and disciplined youth will raise the odds of any kid being able to resist the negative influence of others.


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 8, 2012)

fish hawk said:


> I was gonna go into a long post and give you some friendly parental advise,as i have a 19 yr old and a 24 yr old but it probably wouldn't do any good and just be followed up by snide remarks like  posted above,but i will offer you this little tidbit,there's a lot of difference in 11,12 and 13 year olds compared to 18,19 and 20 year olds,as you will learn and if you dont think that peer pressure can have more influence over them than you can then you better get a grip.It's not only there peers at 18,19 and 20 years old it's also older adults....I have raised my family by the ways and standards that have been established in the Bible and will continue to do so,have they been perfect little angles?No,but they know where me and there mom stand and what we expect.....all i said in my original post is posted above,basically that i hoped he learned from it and grew up and that peer pressure might have something to do with his bad decisions,sometimes they dont get it the first or second time,but hopefully they do......Then you and duck man start in flaming me like your some kind of experts,come to find out you've never raised teenagers or young adults so your not even the experts yall claim to be....then you blame it on his culture and his momma while all along you dont even know his momma or how he was raised,you get your opinions based on stereotypes.....Is there bad mommas and daddies in that culture?Yes, and in others also!!!!! what it boils down to is he broke the law and got caught and he will have to take responsibility for his poor judgment.Also I'd be willing to bet that the gun was giving to him by an older adult or one of his peers.


Fish I work in these getto neighborhoods everyday. No I'm not stereo typing anyone. It's a fact! They have no father presence 90% of the time. Their mommas for the most part dont care or just gave up. I will tell you one more time. When they take their homes back their neighborhoods will be right behind them! It's that easy. When my first kid was born it was almost immediate that something changed in me. The daddy heart took over. It wasnt a trophy. I knew it was time to grow up! I think God gives every human he made that heart. I know my kids are a reflection of me! That said every age and phase kids go through is a learning exsperiance. It doesnt matter what age they are because I was that age before. It doesnt matter. I know at 16 what my son will go through at 16! I told every lie to my daddy that he told his daddy. It's human nature to sin......... Like I have told you over and over 99.9% of whats wrong with these kids starts at home. The rest is peer pressure!


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 8, 2012)

KyDawg said:


> Was going to stay out of this but, Just got to say this. Yes peer pressure is one of the toughest things kids will ever face. This being said if they have to face it without any tools they don't have much of a chance. I raised two sons who are now grown. I did my best to arm them with the "tools" of a proper upbringing. Did they make some mistakes along the way? Yes! But they always told me that they did not want to embarass me or their mom. Just saying peer pressure without a stable and disciplined youth will raise the odds of any kid being able to resist the negative influence of others.


Well said!


----------



## fish hawk (Jul 9, 2012)

I'm ending it here.......This going back and forth is getting old and it seems were both stubborn as mules and are not willing or able to budge on our positions,with that said I think theres one thing we can agree on though.....Go Dawgs!!!
Well said KyDawg.


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 9, 2012)

fish hawk said:


> I'm ending it here.......This going back and forth is getting old and it seems were both stubborn as mules and are not willing or able to budge on our positions,with that said I think theres one thing we can agree on though.....Go Dawgs!!!
> Well said KyDawg.



Best post of the thread! Go Dawgs!


----------



## emusmacker (Jul 9, 2012)

MudDucker said:


> They are punks and they do mess up, but I still believe that some of these guys can be redeemed by folks like CMR, not by government programs or jail.
> 
> I have personally seen some remarkable turn arounds.  Go visit your local Boys & Girls Club and you too might see this too.
> 
> ...




So have I Muddy, but I've also seen the punks that use the excuse and play the system,( I'm sure you know about that) to help them out. 

And I also notice you speak a different tune on the other site that has this same material.   wonder why?


----------



## emusmacker (Jul 9, 2012)

fish hawk said:


> I was gonna go into a long post and give you some friendly parental advise,as i have a 19 yr old and a 24 yr old but it probably wouldn't do any good and just be followed up by snide remarks like  posted above,but i will offer you this little tidbit,there's a lot of difference in 11,12 and 13 year olds compared to 18,19 and 20 year olds,as you will learn and if you dont think that peer pressure can have more influence over them than you can then you better get a grip.It's not only there peers at 18,19 and 20 years old it's also older adults....I have raised my family by the ways and standards that have been established in the Bible and will continue to do so,have they been perfect little angles?No,but they know where me and there mom stand and what we expect.....all i said in my original post is posted above,basically that i hoped he learned from it and grew up and that peer pressure might have something to do with his bad decisions,sometimes they dont get it the first or second time,but hopefully they do......Then you and duck man start in flaming me like your some kind of experts,come to find out you've never raised teenagers or young adults so your not even the experts yall claim to be....then you blame it on his culture and his momma while all along you dont even know his momma or how he was raised,you get your opinions based on stereotypes.....Is there bad mommas and daddies in that culture?Yes, and in others also!!!!! what it boils down to is he broke the law and got caught and he will have to take responsibility for his poor judgment.Also I'd be willing to bet that the gun was giving to him by an older adult or one of his peers.



He could have bought the gun that way too. 

You even made the same point that Celuse was making in your post. You gave your kids a GOOD, STRONG foundation AT HOME. And because of that they "know where their parents stand".  Alot of these kids don't have that. That's a fact, not stereotype.  Their foundation starts at home, plain and simple.  And at a young age. My oldest son is only 10, but he was taught as a baby to repect elders, and to be very careful of the FRIEN DS and TYPES of folks he hangs around.

Will he mess up, I'm sure of it, and I can only hiope and pray that he uses what he's learned at home to help him in life. 

The Bible says train a child in the way of the Lord and he will return to it.


----------



## emusmacker (Jul 9, 2012)

I know I have a lot to learn, and I helped raise my neice from the time she was 14 yrs old. She's now 19 with a kid and a high school diploma.  I know what it's like to deal with peer pressure, she dealt with it A LOT in school. And unfortunately for her, her dad died when she was 8 mons old and her mom wasn't a very good role model. My parents got custody of her at age 14. but I hate to say it, the damage was done. She has matured alot but she made a bunch of mistakes that she learned at home when she was a little child from her drug addicted mom. So yes I know a little bit about peer pressure. And I also know that the foundation that she NEEDED from a baby wasn't there, same as most of those kids Celuse is talking about. 

Yes there are some that turn around, but whether you will admit it or not, it all starts at home and most of those kids have poor home lives. 

I'm done with this trhead, there will always be those that take up for thugs and will defend their stupidity and say they need alot more chances.  I have no problem with a second chance, but I also have no problem with the consequences that my kid or any other adult( cause that's what crowell is) face for their mistakes either. Hope he learns from it, if he does then that will be a great turning point in life. But I'm willing to bet that within the next 2 or 3 years, Crowells name will be in the paper for "criminal Activity" several more times.  But then it will be blamed on peer pressure.


----------



## emusmacker (Jul 9, 2012)

One more comment and it's for Muddy, would you feel the same it was an Alabama or tech student. Be careful how you answer, I can go back and pull up comments from previous threads.


----------



## Danuwoa (Jul 10, 2012)

Well I pretty had the reactions guessed right.

He's gone.  He should be.  That's pretty much that.


----------



## emusmacker (Jul 10, 2012)

South GA Dawg said:


> Well I pretty had the reactions guessed right.
> 
> He's gone.  He should be.  That's pretty much that.



SGD, good to hear from you man. Just one question though, You OK?

Where's the crowell immaturaty speech?  Just asking man.


----------



## MudDucker (Jul 11, 2012)

emusmacker said:


> One more comment and it's for Muddy, would you feel the same it was an Alabama or tech student. Be careful how you answer, I can go back and pull up comments from previous threads.



Pull all you want.  My comments in those threads were aimed at the fans, not the kids.  You will find a lot of similar comments when the thread is really about the kid.

Now, if you were to say a Florida Gator playa ... that would be completely different.


----------



## LanierSpots (Jul 11, 2012)

emusmacker said:


> One more comment and it's for Muddy, would you feel the same it was an Alabama or tech student. Be careful how you answer, I can go back and pull up comments from previous threads.




For most people here, their "opinions" really change depending on what color the kid has on

Not singling Mud out because I do not know this incident but some are extremely funny.


----------



## Danuwoa (Jul 11, 2012)

emusmacker said:


> SGD, good to hear from you man. Just one question though, You OK?
> 
> Where's the crowell immaturaty speech?  Just asking man.



It is what it is man.  He turned out to be what you said he was.  I'm not happy about it and I would hope nobody else would be.  But it is what it is.


----------



## Danuwoa (Jul 11, 2012)

LanierSpots said:


> For most people here, their "opinions" really change depending on what color the kid has on
> 
> Not singling Mud out because I do not know this incident but some are extremely funny.



That is part and parcel with college football.  Pretty much everybody does that.


----------



## emusmacker (Jul 16, 2012)

South GA Dawg said:


> That is part and parcel with college football.  Pretty much everybody does that.



But in reality in shouldn't be. crowell could have easily chose another color to wear. Why should it be any different. A thug is a thug is a thug regardless of what color uniform he wears.


----------



## irishleprechaun (Jul 16, 2012)

I think Isaiah should get another chance...











Yours truly,

Stephen Garcia


----------



## LanierSpots (Jul 16, 2012)

irishleprechaun said:


> I think Isaiah should get another chance...
> 
> 
> 
> ...








5 tries and you are OUT!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 16, 2012)

LanierSpots said:


> 5 tries and you are OUT!!!!


That we know of...............


----------



## emusmacker (Jul 16, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> That we know of...............



Hey Celuse is your avatar a case of peer pressure or culture?  Just asking, but it does make sense, at least to a young parent like me that has no clue about parenting. It all starts at HOME.  I like the avatar, but remember, peer pressure is why we have so many thugs in schools.


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 16, 2012)

emusmacker said:


> Hey Celuse is your avatar a case of peer pressure or culture?  Just asking, but it does make sense, at least to a young parent like me that has no clue about parenting. It all starts at HOME.  I like the avatar, but remember, peer pressure is why we have so many thugs in schools.


----------



## Sugar HillDawg (Jul 17, 2012)

No, it's culture, their peers are raised like wild animals too!


----------



## Danuwoa (Jul 19, 2012)

emusmacker said:


> But in reality in shouldn't be. crowell could have easily chose another color to wear. Why should it be any different. A thug is a thug is a thug regardless of what color uniform he wears.



I don't think you understood what I meant.


----------

